# 1/32" 1950's era Greyhound Buses



## deyermann (May 20, 2017)

Ever notice you cannot find Bus Models for your Garden Railway? 
After some years of searching, for my collection, I found a private individual who makes executive Desk top cast resin bus models. They have amazing detail at 1/32” scale!! He still had molds for the 1950’s Greyhound and Trailways buses. I ordered 19, with the intent of selling 14. I have sold seven. In the photos I show two single deck GM buses, one of those is now sold, leaving seven. 
Note: The last bus on the end is a Custom Trailways bus that was owned by Elvis Presley. This model is mounted on a wood plaque with a placard that identifies it as a model of Elvis’ custom bus, with an authentic Elvis signature. That is a one off collector’s item, for which we would have to discuss the price.​


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

1st of all thanks for posting here. I'm trying to find some one.


----------



## WalterFarmer (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice figures bro.

Hope I can have one soon.


----------



## Ralph Melendez (Apr 18, 2021)

Are the 1/32 scale buses still available? Thanks, Ralph M.


----------



## Ralph Melendez (Apr 18, 2021)

deyermann said:


> Ever notice you cannot find Bus Models for your Garden Railway?
> After some years of searching, for my collection, I found a private individual who makes executive Desk top cast resin bus models. They have amazing detail at 1/32” scale!! He still had molds for the 1950’s Greyhound and Trailways buses. I ordered 19, with the intent of selling 14. I have sold seven. In the photos I show two single deck GM buses, one of those is now sold, leaving seven.
> Note: The last bus on the end is a Custom Trailways bus that was owned by Elvis Presley. This model is mounted on a wood plaque with a placard that identifies it as a model of Elvis’ custom bus, with an authentic Elvis signature. That is a one off collector’s item, for which we would have to discuss the price.


Are these buses still available? Thanks, Ralph M.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ralph,
In case you don't get an answer, just search for 1/32 Greyhound Bus and you will find other listings.
These come from Brazil and are solid resin cast.
I went with old tin 'toys' that happen to be 1/32 scale.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada




  








tin scenicruiser




__
David Leech


__
Jan 28, 2019


----------



## Ralph Melendez (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I know that there is someone selling a Greyhound bus for 295.00 and it a full casting. But these were 100.00 cheaper, but I can't find any direct way of communicating with the "deyermann" What more info might you have regarding the tin bus.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ralph,
If you click on 'Deyermanns" name you can contact him with the 'start conversation' feature.
It's the same as sending a direct message to him.
The tin Scenicruisers are Japanese friction toys and measure 14 ½" in length, so very near 1/32 scale if you are not fussy.
I just park them behind my station so that they look the part.
Be careful as there are lots of different lengths listed on eBay, which is where I found mine.
You will probably have to pay from $50 to $150 depending on condition.
I like them better than the 'solid' models as you can see through the windows, but they are certainly NOT as detailed!
Cheers,
David


----------

